# hide bottomed chair



## fishfryer (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm researching building a straight back chair as used in the south years ago.I have access to existing chairs for a pattern.My question is in hide preparation.I'm thinking just scrape all flesh off the hide, and stretch and tie hide to chair bottom.Most chairs of the type that I've seen in my life, had little hair remaining on seat.Is there a process to set the hair?Is there more preserving of the hide than I know?Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## daisy102998 (Jan 11, 2011)

We just got the hide after it had dried in the barn.  Soak it in water and then either tack it over the bottome of the chair or tie it.  I have some my greatgrandfather made and the hide is still good.  He hand carved the chairs-the hide is elk, so it has to be old.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 13, 2011)

daisy102998,that's the kind of info I'm looking for.The chairs that I've seen in my life were mostly hairless,there was some hair in a few spots.I'm thinking that the hair was removed in some cases,and not removed by other makers.The chairs I'm familiar with had the hide tied underneath.Could you tell me approximately when your great grandfather might have made the chair you speak of?


----------



## CAL (Jan 13, 2011)

I have some as well fishfryer.The hide is tied under the bottom of the chair.The legs are very short also.Was told by my grandmother the chairs were made to ride in a wagon with.This was the reason for the short legs and wide legs.This helped in keeping them from turning over in the wagon.Mine are well made too,they are over 100 yrs.old and tight as new.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jan 13, 2011)

I watched my grandfather make one when I was a young teenager. He went to the slaughterhouse and got a fresh hide of a calf. He fleshed all the meat and fat off using a draw knife while the hide was pressed against an upright log leaning against the barn. He cut two slits to fit over the short nubs on the front of the chair. He pulled the hide tight to the back and slit the hide into two long strips that were tied tightly around each of the back posts.  He trimmed all sides leaving long strips  in the middle of the sides that were pulled beneath and tied under the chair bottom. The last thing that he did was to fill a flour sack with dry sand and place in the center of the chair to give a slight depression as the hide dried.


----------



## tad1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Please yall post up some pics of these chairs
     JT


----------



## tad1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Please yall post up some pics of these chairs
     JT


----------



## RSmith (Jan 18, 2011)

Back in 09 I asked the same question in a post titled hide bottom chairs. Do a search using that title, squirreldoghunter posted some pictures for me which I used to put a seat in an existing chair. 
 A few things I learned. Flesh the hides with a pressure washer less work but messy. I cut strips from the hides and lased them through slits in the hide. The belly skin is too thin to put much pressure on. I also cut slits to slip over the top of the front legs of the chair, make these as small as possible because the hide will shrink and pull away from the leg some.
 I have been intending to do my other chairs but have not followed up like I should. The idea about the sand bag will help on my next chair because I have a little slack in the seat of my first try.
 The hides I used were deer I had put in the freezer for this purpose, the wife needed more room so I need some more hides now. All I did was take them out of the freezer and flesh them. Stretch one of them on the chair and then cover it with borax on the flesh side and let it dry. The top looks good, the bottom not so neat, Squirreldoghunters looks much better than mine. 
 I will try to put up some pictures if I can, afraid I am technically challenged and have never posted any picture to date.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 18, 2011)

RSmith,Thank you for your reply.I did indeed find your thread about hide bottom chairs.The pictures by squirreldoghunter are almost exactly the same as the ones I'm using as a pattern.The hide is slightly oversized to the chair frame,slits are cut into the hide which is wrapped around the seat rungs. There are five holes to the side,and five holes on each end.The strips appear to be about 1/2 inch wide.The strips are woven back and forth through the holes and tied off back to the rungs.Our chairs have all legs turned round and have decorative knobs on the top of the back legs.I am not going to salt or try to preserve hide in any way.If there's a problem,I'll do different the next time.As for being able to post pictures,my two daughters,my son(who will have a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- in May in IT)and my two son-in-laws,can all post pictures,I still need one of them's help.I'm planning on building 2 chairs, and then going to slaughter house and getting fresh cowhide to scrape and apply right then.My in-laws chair is to serve only as a pattern,I'll build at least one exactly by it,and may get creative on another.Some arms and larger dimensions may be a better fit for my large self.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 18, 2011)

Here is a link to the mentioned thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=293901&highlight=hide+bottom+chairs

I love old hide bottom chairs and am glad this subject was brought up. I may have to make one myself now.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 19, 2011)

What does the slaughterhouse charge for these hides?


----------



## arkie1 (Mar 6, 2011)

where is the nearest slaughter house??


----------



## cotton top (May 7, 2011)

I think the reason some of the hair comes off is if you use deer or elk hides , the hair is hollow and will become brittle after a little while when dried and break and shed off. cow or bear or beaver or wolf will last longer. if you can get ahold of a Foxfire book there are several how too's on this subject.
didn't want to step on your blog, just thought this might help u some. BSM


----------



## fishfryer (May 8, 2011)

cotton top said:


> I think the reason some of the hair comes off is if you use deer or elk hides , the hair is hollow and will become brittle after a little while when dried and break and shed off. cow or bear or beaver or wolf will last longer. if you can get ahold of a Foxfire book there are several how too's on this subject.
> didn't want to step on your blog, just thought this might help u some. BSM



Thank you cottontop,you're not stepping on anyone's blog.I do indeed have a copy of the Foxfire book that you refer to.When I ask a question or start a thread,I welcome all legitimate answers and comments.I have my own ideas on how to proceed with the project and only wish to get other opinions and ideas. I believe the best way to research a project is to talk face to face with someone who has done that same project him/her self.The second best is get people to write of their experiences,or someone  they know of, who did them.My yard,garden and fishing,are taking all my time now until fall.I've got the wood for the chair,and an original chair for a pattern,I'll make a chair this fall/winter and post pictures of that effort.All thoughts and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

Ken, we had chairs like that when I was a youngun, but my uncle made them before I was born, so I never saw the process. I do remember that the hair on those cowhide chairs was red and white.

Cotton Top is right on the hollow hair for deer and elk, but that is for those animals with a winter coat. Summer coat deer hair is solid, and might hold up better, if you had access to some.


----------



## fishfryer (May 8, 2011)

Nic,thank you for your interest and reply.I've seen and sat in those type chairs in several homes as a child.As I get older, things of the past get more and more important to me.It's almost like trying to do time travel by surrounding myself with objects used in a previous time.Does that make any sense to you?I only wish I could call back those days when my grandparents were alive,you can believe, I'd be writing down all that information. It is fascinating to me now after they are long gone,I think that's probably pretty common though,don't you?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

fishfryer said:


> Nic,thank you for your interest and reply.I've seen and sat in those type chairs in several homes as a child.As I get older, things of the past get more and more important to me.It's almost like trying to do time travel by surrounding myself with objects used in a previous time.Does that make any sense to you?I only wish I could call back those days when my grandparents were alive,you can believe, I'd be writing down all that information. It is fascinating to me now after they are long gone,I think that's probably pretty common though,don't you?





It is of high interest to me, and I understand exactly what you are sayin`. The old traditions of the past are fast bein` lost. My Grandfather taught me a lot, but I have never written any of it down. Perhaps I should. I have always sorta lived in the past, and enjoyed it.

It is said that the Indians lost the skill and art of flintknappin` in only one generation, when they met the Dutch traders, with their iron wares. I believe that if a lot of what hasn`t already been lost, both traditions and stories, isn`t learned soon, another generation or two, at the most, and the majority of these things will be lost for good.


----------



## cotton top (May 8, 2011)

I fully understand what you are talking about. I have just finished two benches like the ones my grand pa had in their kitchen. I just couldn't let the fellow burn those nice poplar logs .
I didn't have a saw mill so I just split them with some wedges They turned out pretty good. The leg angles are the main thing. If you don't count all the sanding. yep I sure have had this fever all my life. Sorry for being long winded. 
Goat hides make a good btm. I have made 2 of these old chairs. If I could I would send you some pics. not computer wise. lol
Good luck, cotton top


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 14, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> What does the slaughterhouse charge for these hides?


----------



## fishfryer (May 15, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


>



I don't really know yet,I can't imagine they would be very much.When I finish my chair I'll post pictures, and answer your question.If for some reason I can't get a cowhide,I'll try deerhide or goathide.


----------

